# FreeBSD 9.0-BETA3 memstick won't boot



## giannidoe (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm unable to get the FreeBSD 9.0-BETA3 memstick to boot on a SuperMicro 1017C-TF, it doesn't find a bootable device. I've tried downloading and writing it several times and also different USB sticks but always the same problem.
The 8.2 memstick image works fine though.

Any ideas why this might be?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 12, 2011)

The 9.0-BETA3 memstick image is GPT.  Newer ones will be MBR, which should be a bit more compatible with some picky systems.  9.0-RC1 should be out "soon", maybe in the next week.  In the meantime, booting from a CD is worth a try.


----------



## giannidoe (Oct 12, 2011)

No CD/DVD drive unfortunately so I'll have to install 8.2 and upgrade from that. I've got another similar system to build in a few weeks so hopefully RC1 will be good for that.


----------

